# belly full and heavy breathing



## Nicole153 (Oct 30, 2013)

zeus has eaten a big portion of chicken liver. well his belly is really big and he is breathing heavy. should i be concerened about this? Is this normal?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 31, 2013)

_Normal after a heavy meal or when they eat to much. The stomach stretches and takes up more space putting pressure on other organs like the lungs. Sometimes they'll lay in awkward positions usually with their head and chest elevated to alleviate some of the pressure._


----------

